# Will not come on



## pamesine (Jun 20, 2010)

My Olevia LCT TV 5 series 32 in television has power but cannot get picture. The televsion worked fine last night. There have been no outages or power serges. The blue light is on which indicates that there is power to the unit but it will not come on with or without the remote


----------

